# Best UK Bank for Mortgage - Spouse Visa



## mm2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone here has had any experience applying for a mortgage while on a spouse visa. My wife is on a UK spouse visa while I am a British born UK citizen. 

Can anyone recommend which banks would be the best to apply for a mortgage and expected deposit amount?

Thanks in advance


----------



## oneonefourone (Sep 5, 2012)

Chat with an independent mortgage broker and they'll scan the whole market for you and get you the best rates for your circumstances. There are many variables, so there's not really one best bank with the best rates. This service should be free, but make sure you ask them about their fees before you agree to anything.

Being on a visa doesn't matter too much, I don't think. I was worried as applying tends to require three years of addresses for credit history, but our advisor said that he wasn't worried as I had two years revidence and history already so he didn't think it would impact. We're stilll looking for the house that meets our criteria though so I can't verify this has all gone through. Rates recommended were good, and some had free surveys included or no application fees. Again, depends on your circumstances, level of deposit, etc. if you have less than two years having been here, speak to the broker about this and they can advise.


----------



## oneonefourone (Sep 5, 2012)

I should mention, part of the reason he wasn't worried was because we're targeting a 20% deposit, and which is less risk for the bank. You can get as low as 5% mortgage, but you have to pay a mortgage indemnity guarantee fee until you get to at least 20% deposit, so the initial fees go up with less of a deposit. Qualifying will depend on your salaries, etc. best rates come with having 20 or even better 25% deposit.


----------



## apw2 (Jun 8, 2012)

My wife is on a spouse visa and we've just had our mortgage accepted, she got a 2 year fixed rate at 2.99% with Lloyds. 

If you have more than £1500 a month put into a Lloyds account (if not you can pay £5 a month) you can change your account to a Club account, you get i think i's an extra 0.2% discount on the mortgage.


----------



## mada (Apr 7, 2013)

apw2 said:


> My wife is on a spouse visa and we've just had our mortgage accepted, she got a 2 year fixed rate at 2.99% with Lloyds.
> 
> If you have more than £1500 a month put into a Lloyds account (if not you can pay £5 a month) you can change your account to a Club account, you get i think i's an extra 0.2% discount on the mortgage.


Hi apw2

I'm in a similar situation to yourself but we're having a lot trouble getting my wife's wages taken into account for the mortgage.

Does your wife have a 2.5 year visa or a 5 year, some of my wife's colleagues & friends have the 5 year one and havn't encountered any problems.

Where as most lenders are saying to us that they wont consider her as visa has less than 2.5 years to run. 
Or that they will only lend up to 70% LTV which isn't much help in London.

Any info or advice you or anyone can offer will be greatly appreciated


----------



## BronwynBean (Nov 20, 2012)

Halifax approved our mortgage, I'm on a spouse visa and have been in the UK For 2 years with my british partner. We used a independent financial company and they were great, we had not one hassle.


----------



## apw2 (Jun 8, 2012)

mada said:


> Hi apw2
> 
> I'm in a similar situation to yourself but we're having a lot trouble getting my wife's wages taken into account for the mortgage.
> 
> ...


My wife's visa was coming to the end of her first 2.5 years. Had 2 full months left to run i think. They told us it wouldn't be a problem regarding the visa, they said it was just a formaility and shouldn't be an issue. 

I do currently have a mortgage for a flat in my own name and we have lived toether for 3 years, not sure if this helped it or not. We do have a joint bank account and some bills (e.g. Council) in both our names. 

We did see an independant mortgage adviser who pretty much said we had 0% chance of getting a mortgage (even with Lloyds) until we renewed her visa for another 2.5 years - the advisors pretty much just read what it says on the bank's websites and work off that, which isn't always set in stone as my case proves.


----------



## mada (Apr 7, 2013)

apw2 said:


> My wife's visa was coming to the end of her first 2.5 years. Had 2 full months left to run i think. They told us it wouldn't be a problem regarding the visa, they said it was just a formaility and shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> I do currently have a mortgage for a flat in my own name and we have lived toether for 3 years, not sure if this helped it or not. We do have a joint bank account and some bills (e.g. Council) in both our names.
> 
> We did see an independant mortgage adviser who pretty much said we had 0% chance of getting a mortgage (even with Lloyds) until we renewed her visa for another 2.5 years - the advisors pretty much just read what it says on the bank's websites and work off that, which isn't always set in stone as my case proves.


Thanks for the replies everyone, I really appreciate it.

apw2: So did you just go straight to Lloyds and sit down with their mortgage person?
We tried the same with HSBC but with no luck


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Each bank has its own lending criteria, and you may even be given a different answer depending on which branch you go to. That's why going through a mortgage advisor is good, as they can survey the whole field and suggest ones suitable to your particular case.


----------



## mada (Apr 7, 2013)

Cheers Joppa

Yes that's what I thought but were on our third mortgage adviser now as they keep coming up empty


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

But you can understand the hesitation of many lenders of using income multiples with a spouse on a two-and-a-half year visa? Their thinking is, 'If we lend them money taking into account the spouse's income, what if they fail to get their visa renewed and leave UK? Will they then default on their repayment?' 
Since the credit crunch, lenders are much more careful in deciding whom they lend money to and how much. Having someone on a spouse visa creates uncertainty and doubt. So usually you start off with just on one income multiple until your spouse is on ILR, when joint income can be considered, usually on remortgage.


----------



## apw2 (Jun 8, 2012)

I did go straight to a lloyds mortgage adviser. The company I work for is owned by lloyds (doesn't mean I get any special treatment when applying) so I found out that their branch in Wednesbury has some very helpful staff members, which I believe helps increase your chances when applying.

I saw an independent mortgage adviser afterwards who told me we had no chance of getting a mortgage.

But as joppa said, need to look at it from their point of view. If you earn well over the £18600 threshold and are very clearly a couple, with supporting documents, it should be ok.


----------



## mada (Apr 7, 2013)

Joppa said:


> But you can understand the hesitation of many lenders of using income multiples with a spouse on a two-and-a-half year visa? Their thinking is, 'If we lend them money taking into account the spouse's income, what if they fail to get their visa renewed and leave UK? Will they then default on their repayment?'
> Since the credit crunch, lenders are much more careful in deciding whom they lend money to and how much. Having someone on a spouse visa creates uncertainty and doubt. So usually you start off with just on one income multiple until your spouse is on ILR, when joint income can be considered, usually on remortgage.


Of course I can understand that but if that was to happen they will end up with a house and my deposit money so they wouldn't be losing anything. 

But at least a few people have managed to obtain a mortgage on the 2.5 year visa, so there is a glimmer of hope at least.

Tanks for another speedy reply Joppa


----------



## mada (Apr 7, 2013)

apw2 said:


> I did go straight to a lloyds mortgage adviser. The company I work for is owned by lloyds (doesn't mean I get any special treatment when applying) so I found out that their branch in Wednesbury has some very helpful staff members, which I believe helps increase your chances when applying.
> 
> I saw an independent mortgage adviser afterwards who told me we had no chance of getting a mortgage.
> 
> But as joppa said, need to look at it from their point of view. If you earn well over the £18600 threshold and are very clearly a couple, with supporting documents, it should be ok.


The £18600 isnt an issue and neither is the deposit but we'll just have to keep plugging away.

I've just been on Lloyds website to book an appointment so fingers crossed, I'll keep you all updated


----------



## cranberry31 (May 12, 2015)

*mortgage*

I dont know if this helps but I recently applied for a mortgage with Natwest. I am british but I live in the US currently, I was buying in anticipation of moving to the UK in December, I had to put down 20% and got a 2% interest rate. 
I went through a mortgage broker. It went very smoothly, no hassles, had to provide 3 months of payslips and bank statements. The mortgage broker charged me 1000 pounds for the service. I probably could have applied directly myself but I frankly didnt have the time or patience to shop around the different banks. It was a broker that specialised in expat mortgages.


----------



## mada (Apr 7, 2013)

Just an update in case it helps anyone else out.

TSB allow someone on a spouse visa to apply if they have more than 18 months remaining.

We've just got a 5 year fixed 80% mortgage @ 2.89%, so there is some hope!

Thanks for all the advice as always


----------



## jimbo5 (Oct 19, 2013)

apw2 said:


> My wife's visa was coming to the end of her first 2.5 years. Had 2 full months left to run i think. They told us it wouldn't be a problem regarding the visa, they said it was just a formaility and shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> I do currently have a mortgage for a flat in my own name and we have lived toether for 3 years, not sure if this helped it or not. We do have a joint bank account and some bills (e.g. Council) in both our names.
> 
> We did see an independant mortgage adviser who pretty much said we had 0% chance of getting a mortgage (even with Lloyds) until we renewed her visa for another 2.5 years - the advisors pretty much just read what it says on the bank's websites and work off that, which isn't always set in stone as my case proves.


Interesting, my wife has 10 months left on her first spouse visa. We went to Lloyds, they initially sounded promising, sent it to the underwriters and they said no. We are first time buyers with 10% deposit. 

I can still get a mortgage in just my name, which will lend up to £90,000. Luckily there is a fantastic range of property available when you have such a large amount to spend.


----------



## BronwynBean (Nov 20, 2012)

jimbo5 said:


> Interesting, my wife has 10 months left on her first spouse visa. We went to Lloyds, they initially sounded promising, sent it to the underwriters and they said no. We are first time buyers with 10% deposit. I can still get a mortgage in just my name, which will lend up to £90,000. Luckily there is a fantastic range of property available when you have such a large amount to spend.


Halifax gave us no problems and I was only here for 1.5 years.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

What a great forum, 

My husbands has been in the uk since october, and were looking for a house. 
I went to an independent mortgate advisor who deals with all banks highly experinced, etc... She told us we would not be able to get a mortgage as my husband needs to have british citizenship... So we went off.. That day i did some research my self and found that it wasnt true and saw on halifax website that they accept people that have so much time remaining on their visa... So clearly the lady had no idea and now i think we could of had a chance in buyjng a house we had loved but lost out because of her... Im making an appointment with halifax today... Lets ser ehat they say...


----------



## bamgbsa1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi ALL

I am in a similar situation. 
My wife is on Spouse Visa... it is the 2nd half of the 5 years she's on now. And has about 2 years remaining on it. She is not in a permanent Job, but a contract job.

Does anyone know what lenders will accept us, with this?


----------

